
Are erasers in school 'instruments of the devil'? - SimplyUseless
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-32884330
======
paublyrne
When I was in art school years ago we were told the same thing. If you make a
'mistake', it is better to amend it, reshape it, draw over it, rather than
trying to pretend it didn't happen.

It definitely makes you freer in a fine art context.

Probably similarities with programming. Better to write bad code than no code
at all (at least when it comes to your own projects).

~~~
SimplyUseless
The startup world has clearly proven that the strategy of not using eraser is
successful.

Any founders, who don't hide their mistakes and overcome them by actions taken
after the fact, show maturity.

I personally cannot imagine the VCs funding the ideas based on good looking
idea presentations rather than actually hearing about the journey to success
and the mistakes on the way.

Honestly, the mistakes and effort should be encouraged in the schools rather
than neatness of the outcome.

